# 75g/50g combo for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that I simply do not have the time to maintain three, large, high tech planted tanks while working a full time job. As a result, I would like to offer my 75g/50g combo to fellow SWOAPE members before putting it up for sale on GCAS. Here is a pic (for those who haven't been to my house) and some info on the tanks.



75g Perfecto (48x18x20) and 50g Glass Cages (48x18x13) tanks on wrought iron stand
Soilmaster Select Substrate - 50lbs in each tank
Three T-8 shoplights with three 9325K and three Nutrigro lights on the 75g and two T-8 Shoplights with Nutrigrow lights on the 50g.
Plants - quite a few in each tank, but I am keeping the Anubias in the 50g
Fish -Neolamprologus caudopunctatus, and Paracyprochromis nigripinnis, and various others in the 75g. I may part with some of the Endlers in the 50g.
Filters & pumps - 75g uses a Magnum 350 and Fluval 304, 50g uses two Rio 180 powerheads for flow only
Heaters - Ebo Jager on the 75g (I think) I'm not sure on the 50g
CO2 - 15lb cylinder with 3way splitter
$600 OBO for everything.

I would like to sell both tanks as a complete setup but may consider offers for the 75g or 50g separately  Please PM or e-mail me if you want more info on the tanks or some better pics


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I understand how changes in life can make one busier than usual. I had to shut down one of my planted 75's for about 6 months, because I didn't have any time to maintain the plants. If you're just too busy with work and family right now and not strapped for cash or room space, consider keeping the tank combo, but sell the plants, sell the fish, and just shut it down for a while. I have a feeling you may wish you had the setup back in the future if you sell it now. Now the 120 which has never been setup, you will not miss.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just a little bump for this


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No one is interested in some tanks? Hopefully someone will make me an offer at the meeting


----------

